
Playstation 5 Controller Revealed - onewhonknocks
https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020/04/07/introducing-dualsense-the-new-wireless-game-controller-for-playstation-5/
======
32gbsd
meh, though clear buttons might come back in style.

~~~
onewhonknocks
Yeah tbh it kinda has Xbox aesthetics IMHO.

